# British Blue girl - Rehome Hampshire



## melanieb2509 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi
After much deliberation I have decided to rehome my 5 year old female british blue neuter. I bred from her a few times but she is now neutered and is our pet but the problem is she hates the other cats since we moved to a smaller house recently it has become impossible to keep her away from our other cats. I know she is miserable and I want to find her a really lovely home where she can be happy.

She is a stunning BSH and very typical in nature, she doesn't like to be picked up but she follows me wherever I go so she's never far away. She likes to come and sit on my bed but only when she feels like it - typical cat! She needs someone who is calm so preferably no small children and definately no other cats although she quite likes the dogs. Also not near a main road as we live in a cul de sac and she's not used to traffic.

She is really a one person cat and everyone else she just ignores really. But to that one person once she has gained their trust she will be really affectionate with.

She is in good health and all her innoculations are up to date. 
I will only let her go to the right home as I have agonised with this decision for a while now. 

If you are interested please PM me for details. 

I live in Gosport, Hampshire.

Melanie


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Before you rehome her could you give us an idea of things you've tried to ease the situation?

We might just be able to help you here so you don't have to give your girl up


----------



## melanieb2509 (Mar 5, 2011)

The problem is in our other house she slept in the utility and I had a seperate cat room for the others and for when I've got kittens but in my new house I only have one room for all of them and I'm dreading when I have kittens in the future because they will all be together. I have tried having seperate cat climbers for them. Unfortunatley I don't have any other rooms she can have for herself.

The main problem though is that I know she would be happier if she could have someones undivided attention without other animals and living here has proved that to me more.

Regards
Melanie


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

could she sleep in your bed room/ bathroom/ living room at night away from the other cats?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

melanieb2509 said:


> The problem is in our other house she slept in the utility and I had a seperate cat room for the others and for when I've got kittens but in my new house I only have one room for all of them and I'm dreading when I have kittens in the future because they will all be together. I have tried having seperate cat climbers for them. Unfortunatley I don't have any other rooms she can have for herself.
> 
> The main problem though is that I know she would be happier if she could have someones undivided attention without other animals and living here has proved that to me more.
> 
> ...


Not sure how many kitties you have, but it's not a good idea to be breeding any more in such a set up hun. I'm sure you know you're supposed to give birthing/nursing queens quiet space away from other cats initially.

Having said that ... have you tried feliway or felifriend (which might be more appropriate in your case)? Both are excellent, and can releave stress by releasing a hormone. Feliway is for stressful situations such as aggressive cats, new home, trips to the vet etc. Felifriend is for strengthening bonds that previously existed but are strained.

The plugin is the best option. You leave it on 24hrs a day (be sure to make sure you turn it off when it runs out) and the hormones drift throughout your house.

It really does work :thumbup:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I have not advise to offer but hope these good people of the forum manage to help you keep your girl , and just to say im from the small place that is Gosport also


----------



## melanieb2509 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your help, I'm not breeding at the moment because I haven't got the right facilities but I only have 1 queen so I only have kittens occasionally.

I still feel the right thing for the cat is to rehome her if I can find the right home. If I find the right home that would be great but she will stay with me if not, I won't let her go anywhere. 

Melanie


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Melanie, please do try one of the plugins. You sounded like you really don't want to rehome her in your first post. If the plugin works how it does for other people you wont have to


----------

